
Up and Down the Ladder of Abstraction (2011) - Tomte
http://worrydream.com/LadderOfAbstraction/
======
rtkwe
Previous discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3099595](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3099595)

~~~
randcraw
Definitely worth revisiting though. His site too:
[http://worrydream.com/](http://worrydream.com/)

~~~
rtkwe
Yeah his current project seems to be Dynamicland [0] I love the idea of of the
computer room they're building but I'm not sure the 'all code is printed on
the tokens running them in the environment' works.

[0] [https://dynamicland.org/](https://dynamicland.org/)

------
kccqzy
Kinda strange that he derided Mathematica at the end of the article. If I were
asked to explore coming up with an algorithm to control the car, it's very
obvious to me that Mathematica is a great choice, both for modeling the
problem (a parametric curve for the road) and for visualization (although I'd
do something much less fancy than he did, such as just using the basic
ListLinePlot with some Manipulate). Seems like a fun exercise nonetheless.

